# Driving in Oklahoma



## sdust (Dec 10, 2010)

I am now in Oklahoma City until May (I live in Colorado). I would like to find someone to drive with while I am here. So, if anyone is wanting a driving buddy on weekends drop me a line. Thanks Debbie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2010)

I am 2+ hours from OKC, darn!! There are some drivers in that area so I hope you can connect. What part of OKC? It's a big area!

Maybe we could plan to meet sometime.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to OK! I am about 2 hours from OKC too, but I'm farther east than Marsha.


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2010)

Depending where in OKC you are, we're just over an hour South of OKC.


----------



## sdust (Dec 11, 2010)

I am in south OKC, near Moore. If any one wants to ever meet halfway and knows of a place to drive, I am willing. If you would like to e-mail me, go to my profile and click on the "e-mail me" link. Thanks for all the replies. Debbie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 11, 2010)

I just checked, and I'm 1 hr from Moore. I just don't know of anywhere to drive. I do need to get my gelding back in shape though, as he'll be out showing with my son in 2011.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2010)

Stephanie, if you can figure out somewhere to meet and drive let me know. I'm willing to trailer there. Love to get together with some other mini drivers for an outing! I generally have to drive alone.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 12, 2010)

Me too. Bob is so out of shape, he couldn't do much, but an easy drive would be great. However, my husband will be home for a visit Dec 18-25, so I won't be going anywhere during that time. Debbie, if I can't make it, Marsha is usually pretty flexible.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2010)

There is usually some pretty weather in January. Maybe we could go to Chickasha. There is a nice park there. We'll stay in touch!


----------



## sdust (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!I am having trouble with the e-mail part of the forum and have not touched base with Marsha so if you can e-mail me I can keep in contact with you. Thanks again. Debbie


----------



## Davie (Dec 14, 2010)

Let me check out the dirt roads around Draper Lake. The south side of the lake is off limits to 2-wheelers (bikes etc) and is for horses only. Most of the access roads to the lake from the main road have been shut and are no longer accessable by auto so we may be able to drive on the dirt roads.

When I rode we used to meet there on weekends and ride. Come back to the trailers for lunch and then go out again.

I'll see what I can find out. There are several of us in the Oklahoma City area that are drivers--myself, Leesa Conley and Pat Elder, Bev Gray just to name a few.


----------



## sdust (Dec 14, 2010)

ALRIGHT!!! I am having trouble e-mailing from the forum so if anyone wants my phone number please e-mail me and I will get back with you. Thanks and I love this forum! Debbie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow Davie, I didn't know that! Gotta love the Forum!


----------



## Davie (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try to get over there this weekend if it is half way decent and see how things look. It would be a fun day. We used to bring the portable grills and tables go ride for a while and come in and grill dogs and sit and yack and then out for a little afternoon ride and load up and head for home. Just have to watch for the big horses and riders as you know these little ones seem to set off the big guys.


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2010)

That sounds like fun Davie!


----------



## sdust (Jan 2, 2011)

Bumping this post back up hoping that Davie will see it and tell us if she has found anything out about driving around Lake Draper. Debbie


----------



## sdust (Jan 23, 2011)

To all drivers in the OKC area. Yesterday I took my mini, Trey, out to Lake Stanley Draper and had a BLAST! I took a friend so I was unable to go very far, however, the roads are in good condition and very cart friendly. Lots of horseback riders that were very helpful and kind. It is a wonderful place to drive. I am available most weekends and able to go if any one wants to meet me. Of course the weather plays a role but.... drop me a line if you would like to have me contact you the next time I go. Debbie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2011)

sdust said:


> To all drivers in the OKC area. Yesterday I took my mini, Trey, out to Lake Stanley Draper and had a BLAST! I took a friend so I was unable to go very far, however, the roads are in good condition and very cart friendly. Lots of horseback riders that were very helpful and kind. It is a wonderful place to drive. I am available most weekends and able to go if any one wants to meet me. Of course the weather plays a role but.... drop me a line if you would like to have me contact you the next time I go. Debbie


Was it a spur of the moment drive? If you had posted here perhaps some of us could have met you there. My sister rides there and says it is a great place. I do not know where it is exactly and I keep forgetting to ask her.


----------



## sdust (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes it was spur of the moment, due to the fact that I did not know what I was getting myself into. I really enjoyed it. In fact this Sat I would like to go drive.

The trailer area is on the west side of the lake, off of 104th (I hope I have that correct). Anywho... go to the Marina and you can see horse trailers in the parking area. If anyone wants to go, I am GAME! About 11, however I am open if someone has a different time that will work for them. If anyone would like to e-mail me I could give you my cell phone number. Thanks for posting back. Debbie


----------



## sdust (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone want to go tomorrow? Debbie


----------

